# Transient Bonuses



## sxntric (Sep 16, 2022)

*dApp for entertainment: Splash is Transients family of entertainment dApps. The three dApps focus on Sport, Crypto and eSports allowing communities to set up or jump into prediction pools with a chance to win huge rewards!*
We just launched our Splash sports dApp. Our dApp consists of Crypto, Esports and Sports Prediction.

The sports splash Section; everyone knows about sports. Bet on football, basketball, tennis, baseball games with the best odds, Cashbacks, fast cashouts, Bonuses. Transient are giving $$$ to those who join their community and are giving them 100% bonus on first deposit. Isnt that amazing?

The Crypto Splash Segment allows you predict the future prices of Crypto currencies. Know how to predict charts and analyze the market? Then this is for you. How It is almost impossible to get the exact price or volume. Don’t worry our system makes allows it that the closest to the JACKPOT wins.

The Esports Splash Segment is all about the Gaming Industry. Join live pool or create your own pool for your friends or community. Predict on games like League of legends, Dota 2, Fortnite, Call of duty, CSGO and many more. Join the discord for more info.


WHY TRANSIENT IS BETTER THAN ANY PREDICTION PLATFORM

*Splash v Bookmakers

Centralised v Decentralised*
Each time you create a pool or place a prediction on Splash, you are either creating or entering into a blockchain-driven smart contract - unlike a bookmaker once your prediction is placed it stands - no ifs or buts about it!
*Plethora of Markets*
How many times have you gone to check out a market for an upcoming esports or traditional sports event and found it wasn’t available - with Splash you choose your own adventure - choose from the thousands of matches and the thousands more combinations of stats and outcomes for you to create a pool about literally anything you’d like!
*One or Many*
With the thousands of data points and outcomes that you can create with Splash you choose if you want a straight-forward single outcome pool or turn it into a multi-pool with up to 10 outcomes - now that’s some serious predictions!
*Challenge your mates, not the Bookmakers margin*
To operate, every bookmaker applies a margin to their odds - that’s what makes them money. Every time you see a decimal or fraction on minus between 10-20% to get the real ‘odds’ of your bet’ - doesn’t sound great does it?
Splash pools remove that issue - you challenge your close mates or the broader Transient community and share in the prizes based on those who choose the right outcome! The more you think your prediction will salute, the more TSCT you add to the pool.
*Public or Private - you choose!*
Want to challenge your mates in your Telegram or WhatsApp group about an upcoming round of sport for bragging rights and some extra TSCT, choose the ‘private’ pool option and set an exclusive password to make sure your mates are the only ones that can access your pool.
Benefits of joining the train early.


Joining the discord allows you to gain OG role.
The OG role awards you to a free NFT when our NFT launches.
You get a 100% bonus on your first deposit
Create your first community pool for free
Receive $TSCT
Have a higher chance of winning our giveaways and events
Bonuses and incentives


----------

